# My Plants Stop Pearling!



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello,

i wonder about why my plants stop pearling from yesterday, my co2 is ok and i added ferts yesterday as i saw it no pearling...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Some more details about your setup etc...would help us formulate an answer.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

OK, i have 53 US Gallon, 
i dose seachem flourish, Seachem N, P, and K twice a week,

Water Temp around 30 C,

DIY external Filter With 5 micron sponge,

Pressurized CO2 system more than 2 Bps.

1.6 WPG... lighting..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Even more detail is necessary. 1.8wpg of what? How much in the way of traces? What fertilization system?


----------



## Scottio (Apr 29, 2006)

When did they start pearling and for how long?

Was it after a water change?


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Have you trimmed lately??


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you have good water circulation, such as from a powerhead, so the water surface is slightly rippled, and water moves in all corners of the tank?


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

Scottio said:


> When did they start pearling and for how long?
> 
> Was it after a water change?


yes after a water change, for 5 days i think!!.. my tank was very dirty with algae from a long time. then i changed 40% of the water with RO water, and i added CO2 and Ferts, then they shows to pearl, and of course i trimed them too,



> hoppycalif Do you have good water circulation, such as from a powerhead, so the water surface is slightly rippled, and water moves in all corners of the tank?


Yes but a little bit, only the surface is slightly rippled, but i think my Co2 reach the required level,,


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

And now. i've got the water parameters...

GH 14
KH 8
PH 7
NH3 0
NO2 0
NO3 12
Temperature 30 C

But i dont know how much CO2 in water i have. cuz my DIY Drop checker is got leackage...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When you change a lot of the water you are usually adding water saturated with air, including CO2. The tap water is cool, if not cold, so it holds a lot of gases in solution. When it warms up in the tank some of the air comes out of solution as bubbles on the glass, the rocks, the wood and the plants. But, if the CO2 level is low in the tank to start with, the added CO2 in the replacement water can cause some real pearling too, for awhile. With the water already high in dissolved gases, the O2 emitted by the plants may form bubbles instead of just going into solution in the water - that's pearling.

And, that is my opinion.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> When you change a lot of the water you are usually adding water saturated with air, including CO2. The tap water is cool, if not cold, so it holds a lot of gases in solution. When it warms up in the tank some of the air comes out of solution as bubbles on the glass, the rocks, the wood and the plants. But, if the CO2 level is low in the tank to start with, the added CO2 in the replacement water can cause some real pearling too, for awhile. With the water already high in dissolved gases, the O2 emitted by the plants may form bubbles instead of just going into solution in the water - that's pearling.
> 
> And, that is my opinion.


Yes, im understand your view point. it seems to be sensible ..

But im wondering also, why other people and how they get thier plants pearling all the time?

i saw that in picture which it amazed me,

Also, how to let my hair grass grow fast. i want to get a havily green carpet as fast as i can...


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok,, i added seachem P, and that work the next day, cause my plants to pearl!!


----------



## Scottio (Apr 29, 2006)

People who consistently have their plants pearling do so by saturating the water with gas. If you want your plants to pearl consistently either make your CO2 injection more efficient or run an air stone at night. This will keep a lot of dissolved gas in the water all the time. Your plants will pearl O2 when they've started photosynthesizing for a bit after lights on.

Just remember just because your plants aren't pearling, doesn't mean they aren't growing. Pearling is a function of dissolved gas in your water, that's all. It's an effect of something that is unrelated to plant growth. Yes it shows your plant are photosynthesizing, but unless your plants are dead they're going to be anyway.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Scottio said:


> People who consistently have their plants pearling do so by saturating the water with gas. If you want your plants to pearl consistently either make your CO2 injection more efficient or run an air stone at night. This will keep a lot of dissolved gas in the water all the time. Your plants will pearl O2 when they've started photosynthesizing for a bit after lights on.
> 
> Just remember just because your plants aren't pearling, doesn't mean they aren't growing. Pearling is a function of dissolved gas in your water, that's all. It's an effect of something that is unrelated to plant growth. Yes it shows your plant are photosynthesizing, but unless your plants are dead they're going to be anyway.


I don't think we ever saturate the water with any gas. Pearling happens when the rate of oxygen production by the plant is such that the O2 can't dissolve into the water fast enough, so a bubble forms. O2 doesn't go into solution with water as easily as CO2 does, so it can form bubbles that way. So, pearling is a sign of plant growth that is rapid enough to pile up O2 faster than it dissolves at the leaf surface. This is how I remember Tom Barr explaining it several months ago.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for good explaining.. but im havin another problem too, even i rised up the co2 dosage for more than 3 BPS, and my DRop checker is yello with 5 KH solution,,, but a green algae is growing!!!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Pearling that is produced by photosynthesis indicates that the plant is alive and that there is already a lot of O2 in the water.

My plants never pearl, but they grow well and require pruning every now and then.

Bill


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Having high CO2 concentration will not prevent algae from starting. You also need good balanced fertilization, not too much light, good regular maintenance of the tank, etc. The goal is to achieve good healthy plant growth. Once you get that the algae will usually stay dormant.


----------

